# Need advice for dealing with a bad taxidermist



## swampthang (Nov 24, 2005)

I took a deer hide to a local taxidermist last season (2007) to be tanned. Obviously, he's had it over a year and every time I've spoken with them they tell me it's not back from the tanner yet. I'm assuming this isn't normal.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Actually, I waited for over 16 months for two hides from a very reputable guy. I don't know if it's the norm, as it was the first and only time I sent hides in to be tanned.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

When I recieve a hide to be tanned by the tannery, I get right at it and flesh it down immediately which only takes an hour or so, then put it in the salt. I salt, than re-salt after a day and let it dry out, which usually takes about a week. I assume some tannery's take longer than others but I usually get mine back in about 2-3 months than it is back in the hands of the customer. I don't know why one would have to wait for more than a year for a tanned hide.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

chris_kreiner said:


> When I recieve a hide to be tanned by the tannery, I get right at it and flesh it down immediately which only takes an hour or so, then put it in the salt. I salt, than re-salt after a day and let it dry out, which usually takes about a week. I assume some tannery's take longer than others but I usually get mine back in about 2-3 months than it is back in the hands of the customer. I don't know why one would have to wait for more than a year for a tanned hide.




even in peak season it usually takes at the most 6 months to get something back from the tannery i use. but 3 month tops non peak season... over a year makes me think hes just being lazy.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

...I know that in your area many of us are not tanning skins. 

Those that still do, usually wait until we have enough skins to make it worth the time to go to UPS before shipping. 

Buckskin is usually about a 6 month wait from the tannery.

Hair on is usually about 3 months form the time they receive it.

When it come to Taxidermy, the only thing that happens fast are usually accidents.

Mitch


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

First, this post is wrongly titled. How do you know this is a "BAD" taxidermist, and simply just one with a big work load? I work on a first come first serve basis. Even the simple little jobs go to the end of the line. However, the squeaky wheel gets the grease now and then. That is all I am going to say about that. If you want them back, start squeaking instead of posting how "bad" he/she is.


----------



## swampthang (Nov 24, 2005)

Paul Thompson said:


> First, this post is wrongly titled. How do you know this is a "BAD" taxidermist, and simply just one with a big work load? I work on a first come first serve basis. Even the simple little jobs go to the end of the line. However, the squeaky wheel gets the grease now and then. That is all I am going to say about that. If you want them back, start squeaking instead of posting how "bad" he/she is.


Perhaps I should have been more clear at the beginning. When I delivered the hide in Nov 2007, I was told to expect it back in about 5 or 6 months. I started calling to check on it after about 6 1/2 months and I've been told, "sorry it's not back from the tannery yet", " should be in next month," "we're getting some in later this week, call back and check", "we'll call you when it comes in".

Since there are so many taxidermists here on the board I was hoping to find out if 14 months for a hide is unusual.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

14 months to tan a deer hide is totally unacceptable, and IMO I don't think it is the tannery is the problem. You have several options to bring the deal to a close, and if I were you I would pursue one of them pronto.


----------



## Custom Artist (Jan 28, 2009)

Go there and ask to see it or a receipt for it!!!! That is totally unexceptable!


----------

